
Comcat – Cat, but for Comments - pointbazaar
https://github.com/pointbazaar/comcat
======
b215826
What's wrong with the following (for Rust/C++)?

    
    
       sed -n 's/.*\/\///p' comcat.rs       # for displaying comments
       sed 's/\/\/.*//' comcat.rs           # for displaying source

